# Stiftung Warentest: Keine AGB von Mobilfunkanbietern einwandfrei



## webwatcher (25 Oktober 2007)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/97968


> Bei genauerem Hinsehen findet sich in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen *aller *Mobilfunkanbieter der eine oder andere Fehler, berichtet die Stiftung Warentest in ihrer Zeitschrift "test" (Ausgabe 11/2007).


----------

